

Fu.gg - safe for work urls - porsager
http://fu.gg

======
raimue
Nice idea.

However, the link I created for HN does not show any preview:
[http://fu.gg/kE1Lov](http://fu.gg/kE1Lov)? :-(

Also it would be good to see the real URL somewhere on the peek preview page
before clicking the visit button. That alone would often be enough to decide
whether I want to visit the site or not.

~~~
porsager
Thank you! About the HN link, they don't allow showing their site in iframes,
so that's why. i've considered making screenshots to show for those that has
the X-Frame-Options (deny/same-origin) header. Showing the real url is a good
idea, i'll add that right now - thanks :)

------
mvanveen
How does it know a url is safe for work? Also doesn't "fu.gg" kind of seem
like it's asking for it?

~~~
porsager
It doesn't, but the fu.gg url should tip of the recipient that he should be
careful. Then proper precautions can be taken. Either wait to click until no
one is around, or add a ? mark to use the peek version.

The sender/poster could also send the url with "?" added to let the recipient
peek slowly.

